# Female dog cocking it's leg to have a wee?



## Patches (11 April 2009)

One question really.....why is she doing this?

We're dog sitting for a few days and she keeps cocking her leg to have a wee. I've not seen a female dog do this before.


----------



## Battyoldbint (11 April 2009)

is she from lesbania lol


----------



## competitiondiva (11 April 2009)

It's just a sign of a dominant bitch.  Lots do it.


----------



## Keltic (11 April 2009)

My girlie does this when she is in long grass!!


----------



## unitedkatey (11 April 2009)

Yep some girls do it and my boy sits down to pee so its just what ever takes their fancy.

I had a girl who didn't like getting her butt anywhere near the floor so when she peed she cocked her leg and when i asked for sit she would like hover sit.


----------



## Patches (11 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
It's just a sign of a dominant bitch.  Lots do it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Maybe that's why she just rejected the amorous advances of Jasper then!


----------



## samstar (11 April 2009)

my jrt will actually pee doing a hand stand on front paws


----------



## madmav (11 April 2009)

Any my very submissive male dog will sometimes squat like a girlie for a pee


----------



## Chestnuttymare (11 April 2009)

my girly lifts her leg too, everybody takes the mick. is that right htat it means they are dominant?


----------



## DiablosGold (12 April 2009)

My bitch will do this sometimes, I think it's a sign of dominance.


----------



## GinaB (12 April 2009)

Beastie dog pees like this, it's a sign of a dominant bitch (which is about right when it comes to Beastie 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ScotPonio (14 April 2009)

jock and alfie sometimes squat like a girlie to pee


----------



## ann-jen (15 April 2009)

Daisy does this too - she's not dominant but does look to Josh for most aspects of canine behaviour and obviously believes this is the correct procedure LOL!


----------



## Lucy_Nottingham (15 April 2009)

Yup its a dominance thing, its not a case of males only pee with a cocked leg!

In a canine pack there is an alpha dog and an alpha bitch, alpha bitch will also cock her leg to pee!


----------

